# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  एक्यूप्रेशर : एक विलुप्त प्राय भारतीय कला (मौलिक)

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम सभी जानते हैं कि एक्यूप्रेशर कला का जन्म भारत में ही ३००० सालों से भी पहले हुआ था |

महर्षि सुश्रुद के ग्रंथो में इस कला का उल्लेख मिलता है |

----------


## Krishna

थोडा अधिक जानने के प्रयास के लिए मैंने एक वीडियो शूट किया है | आप सभी का स्वागत है | 


इस से आप जान सकेंगे कि इस कला के लिए भूतकाल में भारत क्या क्या योगदान था | जिस को चाइना आज पूरे जगत को सिखा रहा है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*और अधिक बारीकी से समझने के लिए हमको इसके सिद्धांत के बारे में जानना होगा ...*

----------


## Krishna

तो इसके सिद्धांत और पञ्च तत्व तथा मेरेडियन लाइन के इंट्रो के लिए देखिये ये वीडियो ..

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Saroz

शानदार जबरदस्त जिंदाबाद.....
आपके अथक प्रयास सराहनीय है कृष्णा जी
आपको नमन....

----------


## Krishna

> शानदार जबरदस्त जिंदाबाद.....
> आपके अथक प्रयास सराहनीय है कृष्णा जी
> आपको नमन....



देखा गया : 2,154

और भाई आपका पहला कमेन्ट ... आपको साधुवाद ... 
लगे हुए हैं भाई | किसी का तो भला हो ... || 

सूत्रागमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद | आते रहिये |

----------


## anita

अच्छा सूत्र है आपका ये कृष्णा जी 


धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## Krishna

> अच्छा सूत्र है आपका ये कृष्णा जी 
> धन्यवाद आपका


अहो भाग्य .. प्रशासिका जी पधारी हमारे सूत्र में ... || 
अधिक से अधिक जानकारी देने का प्रयास है | प्रत्येक रविवार अद्यतन करने का प्रयास है |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

*अब हम पञ्च तत्व तथा शरीर की मेरेडियन लाइन्स के प्रवाह के बारे में जानेंगे |*

----------


## Krishna



----------


## VIKRAM1

अच्छी और लाभदायक जानकारी प्रदान की है कृष्णा जी ने |
शक्रिया कृष्णा जी !

----------


## Krishna

> अच्छी और लाभदायक जानकारी प्रदान की है कृष्णा जी ने |
> शक्रिया कृष्णा जी !


आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद भाई जी | 
आप इस चेनल को सबस्क्राइब भी कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

*एक्यूप्रेशर पॉइंट (acupressure point) को किस तरह से दबाब दिया जाय ये जानेंगे हम अगले एपिसोड ... .. . 

समर्थन तथा प्रेम के लिए हार्दिक आभार मित्रों ...*

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि ये पॉइंट्स  बायो एनर्जी से कार्य करते हैं | 

बायो एनर्जी के डिस्चार्ज होने से हमारा ट्रीटमेंट ठीक से कार्य नहीं करेगा |

इस लिए बायो एनर्जी को किस तरह से चार्ज कर सकते हैं उस के लिए हमारा अगला एपिसोड होगा |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

तो मित्रों,
ये तो बात हुई हमारे शरीर के डिस्चार्ज बायो- इलेक्ट्रिसिटी को चार्ज करने की| 
अब जानते हैं कि शरीर किस प्रकार से बायो- इलेक्ट्रिसिटी को (जेनरेट) बनाता है| इसके लिए देखते हैं नया एपिसोड|

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

तो इस तरह मानव का ग्रहण किया गया भोजन केमिकल रिएक्शन की सहायता से शरीर में चार्ज उत्पन्न करता है |

----------


## Krishna

अगली वीडियो की सहायता से हम जानेंगे कि किस तरह शरीर के किन बिन्दुओं को दबा कर हम जान सकते हैं की हमारे शरीर की बायो - इलेक्ट्रिसिटी पूरी तरह से चार्ज नहीं है |

----------


## uttarakhandi

बढ़िया ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Krishna

धन्यवाद भाई उत्तराखंडी जी ....

----------


## Shivay

ये तो सारे विडिओ है स्लो नेट वालो के लिए कुछ थोडा लिख देते तो अच्छा होता पर कोई बात नहीं बढ़िया है

----------

